# bulking calculator



## eddievolondo (Aug 10, 2009)

I have just finished a cutting cycle(no AAS), where my diet followed a 3month gradual and calculated regime. including 1 cheat day per week, and used grenade, which made me sweat my balls off. im using glutimine,bcaas,whey,gaba, tghniking of getting back on the NO and creatine.
I found that the fatty acids help stall my hunger pangs and was overall very happy with the end results, although i did lose some muscle(on my arms mainly)
But the six pack arrived, now the t shirt is going back on and its time to pack on again, Im eating normally, 4-5 meals a day, and within maybe 6 weeks i went from a cut 68kg to 73kg. I need to get strict on my bulking diet now, as i am a hardgainer. i just need a quick guide, maybe a brief diet plan or some numbers on carb and fat intake...i guess this is goodbye six pack.

22 Yr old male
5'9''
73kg
approx 13-15% BF 
6 years training exp.
all my friends say im obsessed with gym


----------



## irishteen (Aug 12, 2009)

Mate I have pretty much all the same dimensions as you apart from Im only 16.I found that the best way to bulk up is too eat every 2 hours but reduce your portion size instead of having 4-5 main meals a day.


----------



## eddievolondo (Aug 12, 2009)

ok sweet, heres my new diet plan, let me know if u see any flaws... apart from way too many eggs, but i dont know how to avoid that and get a full breakfast. 
also, times might not be strict as my work cant just let me eat when i like.

_breakfast_
3eggs, scrambled or boiled
72gms oats and milk
banana

shake

_lunch_
average bowl of pasta or rice, never potato, i have poor digestion.
portion salad
chicken breast or tin of tuna, or mackeral
water

shake and fruit

_dinner_ - same as lunch but hot because i can cook it

_before bed_
fruit and shake
possibly cottage cheese 125gm .


----------



## Nate K (Aug 12, 2009)

Fats, I swallow a tablespoon of Olive oil  2 or 3 times a day.
Instead of using money on Glutamine and/or a NO product (wont do much anything for you) use it on Fish Oil caps...much better use of money.


----------



## DocHoliday (Aug 18, 2009)

At 14% BF, your maint would be 2675 cals/day.  Try starting with a few hundred cals more at say 2975 cals/day, and take it from there.  Macros 40/40/20 are always a good number.


----------

